

The Extent and Consequences of P-Hacking in Science - denzil_correa
http://journals.plos.org/plosbiology/article?id=10.1371/journal.pbio.1002106

======
darkmighty
What is the long term solution to this? In my opinion we should put more
emphasis on the data itself, instead of the result.

So you do an experiment set to publish _data_ , regardless of outcome: the
conclusion comes as a sideline, or even in a separate publication altogether
(and the exact p-value made just a note). The outcome should be a rebalancing
in the bias.

